# قديســــــــات .



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السيده العذراء





القديسه حنه ( والده أم النور )





القديسه أليصابات




القديسة مارينا




القديسه مونيكا


 

الشهيدة فيرونيا



 

القديسة مهرائيل





القديسة لوسيا 




القديسة يوليطة وكيرياكوس



*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*
القديسة مريم المصرية




القديسة اجنس





القديسة تاييس


 

القديسة بربارة




القديسة ابراكسيا



 

القديسة اربسيميا




القديسة تقلا




القديسه دميانه




القديسة ريتا



 

القديسة بربتوا


 

القديسة بيلاجية التائبة



 

القديسة ادروسيس


 

القديسة كلير




القديسه رفقه وأولادها



 

القديسة برناديت


 

القديسة يوستينا




القديسة ايرينى




القديسة فيلومينا العجائبية



​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2010)

في قديسات اول مره اشوفهم
بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا
شكرا ليك استاذي​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> في قديسات اول مره اشوفهم
> بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا
> شكرا ليك استاذي​


شكرا جدا
مرور جميل و رااااائع
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## bant el mase7 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> ​




 



 


​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*بركتهم المقدسة تكون معنا امين*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> ​


شكـــرا جداا
للمرور الرائع جدا
ســلام الرب يســـوع​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بركتهم المقدسة تكون معنا امين*​


*آمين 
شكرا جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شفعاتهم تكون معانا 
شكرا استاذى على الصور


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


 
شكراا جدا للمرور الغاااالى

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2011)

*حلويييييييييييييييين قووووووووووووووووووى
بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا*


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *حلويييييييييييييييين قووووووووووووووووووى
> بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا*


*مرور رائع جدا
شكراا
سلام الرب يسوع
*​


----------



## مينا كوتة (23 يناير 2011)

حلوين مووووووووووووووت
تسلم يا جميل


----------

